# Marten sets



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*There still waiting for a customer to show up have 3 more days--Been real warm this week. Hope to fill my tag--pic's of a few sets.----------------------------------PS- The old Mailbox set has produced many , many times over the years- But nothing has been around yet-----*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Sets look good Skip .. If I were a marten I'd be a dead one . :smiley-chores017:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Skip, any squirrel activity around.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s crazy well some years the mail has not came until the last day of season


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Some Squirrels around the area but nothing like there use to be Rick--I think most of the Marten have moved to better hunting areas not much sign of them around------------------------------*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Could use a marten or two around here. I have a spot with lots of mature black walnut trees. Red squirrels rule the treetops. Still have a some fox squirrels but way too many reds, as far as I'm concerned. Good luck with the remainder of time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya when I use to scout out new areas and come across heavy squirrel activity I would set up 3 or 4 marten sets, always got a couple from those areas plus a few squirrels to add to the bait pile.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Checked 4 Marten sets before supper--Good thing I did----Red Squirrels caught at 2 stops--Mailbox was empty no sign around but next set had a red squirrel. THE NEXT SET CAUGHT 2 REDS IN THE SAME TRAP...&#8230; NEVER in 60 +years trapp'en has this ever happened to me LOL-I've trapped every critter in the U.P. from mouse to Black bear LOL--- I Sure was surprised ,,,, the last set was empty too-------I'll pick them all up Sunday------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*LOL Rick ----The Red Squirrel's returned-----------[Caught on Red Squirrel bait} Them round coni's work good in 6" PVC pipe------The weather has been real warm . The snow is sticky and leaving fast-------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy that was something else, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s great two in one trap congrats better get to skinning


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice twofer ! Yer gonna wipe out Mr. Reds food source and he'll be lookin at your chickens.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice double Skip!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*It Happen today after Church --I Checked and pulled my Marten sets today was the last day of season-{9 day season}---AND GUESS WHAT--------The first trap I checked Had my Marten for the season {only allowed one}---Happy Days A Male He was 25" from tip of Nose to tip of Tail---17" from tip of nose to Base of tail--weighed 2lbs even----Nice large Male--Light colored-----Glad the other 3 sets were empty----My Favorite Mailbox set had a visit but didn't connect----------There was lots of fisher sign around but not so with the Martens--Darn happy to get one of both----Here's a couple of Pic's-------------------------------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice congrats looks to be a nice one now you’re tagged out time to go after mr fox


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys------Not much time Pokey----Starting tomorrow we'll be getting ready for Christmas------Shopping for 16 Grandkids and 6 Great Grand Kids ---I'll be in the Poor House LOL-----But did take a walk behind the house and came back with a nice little Christmas tree--Decorate tomorrow should be fun----------I'm real Happy with my Pine Marten thought I'd be skunked this year. Got him all skinned and ready for DNR tagging ------------------Fisher on the first check and Pine Marten on the last check. Weasel and Red Squirrels in between Lucky season for me-----------------Everyone Have a Merry Christmas-----------Skip & Sharon*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great job Skip. I knew you’d get one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang good trick.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All that squirrel activity brought in the big guy for the last time.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Skip!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on the catches Skip !! a twofer is so cool , never seen that before . Nice marten as well .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Marten is all put up and tagged by the DNR------svb*


----------

